# New Naked Pigments



## DaniCakes (Jul 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Naked Dark and Deep Dark pigments? I bought the Naked Dark pigment and it is awesome. The original naked was too bright for my skin as a highlight but the new versions are perfect for darker skin. I absolutely love this as a highlight, but you can use them with a mixing medium on the lids, cheeks and lips.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 4, 2010)

My MUA tried to get me to look at them on Thurs but they didn't interest me. Perfect for highlighting as you mentioned though.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 4, 2010)

I want to try the others, but i have to wait until i get to MAC pro again one of these days. i have the first one and it looks good in the inner eye corner.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 4, 2010)

I got a sample of Naked and I love it. I fell in love with the darker ones, too but I haven't been back to the pro store to get them. To lazy I guess, but I want them.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2010)

I have the Naked Dark. I LOVE IT! It's a true 'naked' for me (I hover between NC42 AND 45) and blends into my skintone effortlessly. I just ordered another one (I couldn't find it on the pro site and had to call in) because I SPILLED MINE ALL OVER THE FLOOR! Omg... I was devastated. But a new one is on the way!
Naked is waaaaay too pink for me and too bright. And Naked Deep Dark looks like mud on me.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have all three of the Naked pigments and while I like Naked, the darker two are my faves. Great for neutral eye looks.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 6, 2010)

I really want to try them but I don't have access to them.


----------

